# Dodge Cummins Diesel Pickup Injection Pump (VP-44) P0216 Code



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Has anyone had a VP-44 injection pump replaced under warranty recently? 

Mine started to stumble and hesitate under part throttle acceleration the other day. When I got the truck home, I keyed the ignition 3 times and got P1693 and P0216. I called the local dealer service rep. and he was almost sure it was the filter so I did the below troubleshooting. 

I put the gauge on the system and it read 12 psi static, 11 psi idle, but when I took it on the road to test; the pressure dropped to a steady 7 psi idle and would drop proportionately with more throttle until it would drop below 5 psi easily. Took the truck home immeadiately and changed the filter. 

The filter itself looked fine but I noticed very fine metalic particles in the bottom of the filter canister. They were nonferrous and a magnet would not pick them up. (this made me suspect the lift pump was crappng out) Installed new Fleet Guard fuel filter, primed system, and started up the engine. Fuel pressure still hovering around 7 psi. 

I replaced the lift pump with a Cummins lift pump part# 4090046 (campaign lift pump). Started engine, fuel pressure was 15 psi static, 14 psi idle, and the lowest I could pull the fuel pressure down to was 9 psi on a slow roll start in 5th gear up to 3,000 rpm. 

I shut the truck engine off and restarted 7 times. (my understanding is that the ECU will clear a code after 5 successful starts with no problems setting codes) After clicking on the ignition switch 3 times in a row; the P0216 code still appears. Others I have spoke with tell me that P0216 is a hard code that must be cleared with a code reader. 

The engine runs fine with no drivability issues. I am taking the truck to the dealer to have them look at it since it is still under warranty. Aside from the Vulcan Big Line Kit and the Cummins eBrake, the truck is bone stock. Before I installed the Big Line Kit, I asked this dealer service rep. if the kit would void my warranty and they said no. Any thoughts on how the dealer will view this mod. now that the injection pump threw a code? (I have a good idea what but will be hoping for a positive outcome since I have taken good care of the truck and done all of the services myself and documented them in the owner's manual) I just turned over 50,000 miles and the warranty is supposedly good until September of 2007. 

Can someone verify or correct me on my understanding of how codes are cleared from the ECU? Could be the system is fine now but the previous codes set must be reset or removed. How is this done? Thanks!


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

You might want to head over to this website www.dieseltruckresource.com

If you are not familiar with this site,
It is the biggest and best dodge diesel truck site on the web. ( it is free also) I'm totally sure they can answer your question.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ktm rider _
> *You might want to head over to this website www.dieseltruckresource.com
> 
> If you are not familiar with this site,
> It is the biggest and best dodge diesel truck site on the web. ( it is free also) I'm totally sure they can answer your question. *


Thanks for the reply KTM. Already a member at DTR and TDR and posted. Did get many replies so far but and update on the problem since I took it to the dealer Monday.

Took the truck to the dealer Monday morning. I explained what the stumbling under part throttle acceleration and the troubleshooting I had done. 

Their diesel mechanic looked at it for about an 2 hours and told me that the pump would be replaced under warranty with a $100 copay on my part. Fair enough! 

He tested the new pump and filter I installed and told me that they could have installed the intank fuel pump system if my fuel pump had been bad. 

He also told me that he had tried to reset the P0216 code but it would reset each time he reset the code. It is evidently a hard code that cannot be reset by any number of restarts or disconnecting the batteries and must be reset with a code reader computer. 

I think I would rather live with the relocated Cummins lift pump and a fuel pressure gauge. 

The mechanic seemed to like the Vulcan Big Line Kit since it made access to the lift pump and checking flow and pressure much easier. 

They were very professional and to the point. Told me the injector pump was on order and they would call me in a few days when the pump comes in to bring in my truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just a follow up. I took the truck in last Friday morning first thing about 07:00. The service manager turned my truck over to the mechanic who intern had the new pump installed by about 1:30 pm. 

They did a nice CLEAN and professional looking job on the install and again they were VERY straight forward and professional. 

The only thing I noticed and I think it is psycological is that the truck just does not seem to have as much pep but the fuel mileage seems to be about the same or maybe a little better. 

I am going to drive it for awhile and see how it performs. Cost me about $110.00 with the $100 deductible and tax out the door.


----------

